# **GTR's at Cars and Coffee**



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, had a great morning/afternoon today, got to see some top notch machinery and as usual Southern California weather was fantastic!

with out delaying further, here are the snaps.


































































































































































































































Enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

good pics mate and some stunning cars, thanks for sharing



Smokey :clap:


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet! Damn, missed a good show!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not like you to miss a show speedraver


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

>


glad you got at least one pic of my car in there! lol. I may have some videos of a (mostly legal, nothing dangerous) mini Wangan battle to post soon.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Great pics man. How old is the boxer, is it a pedigree?

Thanks for sharing.

Dan


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

The J said:


> glad you got at least one pic of my car in there! lol. I may have some videos of a (mostly legal, nothing dangerous) mini Wangan battle to post soon.


two pictures sir  










can't wait for the vids!!


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

It's you!! You seem to be flipping my cameraman off. I of course look creepy and evil because I am cold and sleepy.








My friend and I are working on the vids, editing licenses out and such. Amazingly the video syncs up in a rather disturbing way with the Metal Gear Theme as played by the Eminence Orchestra. Might just edit a vid like that.


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

HAHAHAHHAHA Sweet! great pic!

i was so spaced out, thats what not sleeping all night will do to you.

cant wait for the vids


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Great pics,thanks.
Who says Skylines are rare in the States,(just kidding).


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

what rims are on that yellow R34, theyre mint. and loving the nismo style 350Z, that reds orgasmic.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

HKSR33 said:


> what rims are on that yellow R34, theyre mint. and loving the nismo style 350Z, that reds orgasmic.


Rays/Volks TE37


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Sweet pics mate. Especially loving the Blue R33 GTR with wider rear arches.

Tony


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

More gifts: I'm hijacking with more pics from me.

























































































Me having fun in Toney's R33


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

NOICE PICS 

you can hijack my threads anytime sir!

cant wait for the next meet


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone!!!! J, can't wait for that Vid, always nice seeing GTR's cruising US roads...


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone have any extra pics of the mysterious white 33 that suddenly appeared then ninja vanished? Had a custom place extolling the virtues of all wheel grip.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Fun meet. Its nice to do once and awhile. Getting up that early hurts you know.

Nice to meet you J and Darryl. Great pics too.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

grrrrr...

how often does this happen? i hope theres more of these. i want to play too!!

I bought a white kaizo from daryl and would like to be a part of the community.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

When do you get back from the iRack? We will need to celebrate your return in appropriate fashion. I'm sure a few of your fellow R handlers will want in, myself included.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

C&C is every Saturday AM, same place same time.

BTW - don't burnout or exhibit speed. I got 2 nasty emails after my 6k rpm launch that morning.


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

legalr33 said:


> C&C is every Saturday AM, same place same time.
> 
> BTW - don't burnout or exhibit speed. I got 2 nasty emails after my 6k rpm launch that morning.


hahaha dam really? i wish i had warned you earlier


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Doesn't help that it's the shop demo car with a website banner prominently emblazoned for all to see. I'm surprised no one got mad at anyone other than you. Though I think the other Rs maintained traction, fast as we were.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

word. i didnt know it was a weekly event. hmm...

i get back in mid november. dont know how busy ill be when i get back tho...


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Gigjam said:


> hahaha dam really? i wish i had warned you earlier


Yeah, I won't be doing that again. When you first told me I thought you were joking.

I guess C&C is in jeopardy of being closed down.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

NO!!!


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

legalr33 said:


> Yeah, I won't be doing that again. When you first told me I thought you were joking.
> 
> I guess C&C is in jeopardy of being closed down.


yeah, that sucks. apparently there was a crew of mustang owners club that really messed stuff up some months back. not only did they all kick there tires on the way out, they also decided it would be intelligent to go around street racing in Irvine.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

that's what i would expect from mustang owners....in general that is. no good experiences with them in any car clubs i have ever been in.


----------

